# Let's see those renos!



## Camman595 (Jun 15, 2021)

I would like to see a before & after photo of everyone's renos from this year. I'll start.


----------



## LawnDoc16 (Apr 20, 2021)

After 20 years of my parents throwing money at a lawn company for awful results, I had them cancel their lawn service and told them I'd take over. The yard has been pretty much neglected for years with a bunch of grass types mixed in among weeds. I ended up moving to Charlotte shortly after so I provided them with pages of very detailed steps to follow based on all the knowledge I have gathered off TLF. I joke with people I've spent over 24 hours just reading/learning from others on this site.

My parents are amazed and neighbors, friends, & family have told them "wow, your lawn has never looked like this". Were still on the easy part but come spring were ready for a soil test, pre m, monthly fungicide treatments, light N, grubex, and maybe even a wetting agent. My mom is sick of spending money on an overseed all these years so I told her were throwing the whole playbook at the lawn this upcoming year.

I considered a lawn journal but see the results from a TTTF reno/overseed. Sorry if the pics are bad.. everything is sent from my parents through videos or me monitoring the security cameras lol.

Before:





After:


----------



## Cdub5_ (Jun 12, 2019)

Before. Just common bermuda



After. SPF30 hybrid bluegrass and Midnight kbg.


----------



## Don_Julio (Aug 16, 2021)

Before



Middle



After


----------



## thin_concrete (Sep 11, 2020)

Damn nice work in here! I wish I had taken before pics, but did not. Come to think of it, I don't really have any current pics either. I will have to remedy that soon.


----------



## MattR (Sep 1, 2021)

I had a failed hydroseed in the spring from compacted soil. Killed all the weeds/crabgrass with glyso, harley raked, planted athletic field mix, and doing really well.


----------



## lawn-wolverine (Aug 15, 2021)

^^^ That kid mowing is an actor on TV sitcom
'The Neighborhood.' (sure looks a lot alike)


----------



## nolo- (Apr 26, 2021)

First time trying a complete renovation. Definitely went through the emotional roller coaster the first two weeks and it still needs to fill out a bit more, but overall I'm very happy with the GCI TTTF seed and the results.

Seed down: 9/12
Germination: 9/17
First mow: 9/30

APRIL 2021



OCTOBER 2021 (17 DAG)


----------



## Kmartel (Feb 12, 2019)

9 year old NOMIX 9/2020



10/2/2021- 48 days after seeding KBG Everest mono stand.





😱 what have I done!


----------



## nameless (Aug 10, 2021)

Before


During



After


----------



## bernstem (Jan 16, 2018)

Before (5/1/21) - KBG blend of Award/Moonlight/Prosperity

After (10/1/21): - KBG Monostand of After Midnight


Definitely needs to get darker...


----------



## Niqjones (May 17, 2021)

I started a long time ago and finally got to put seed down about a week and a half ago on 9/27.... I'm new to all of this so I'm happy with the results so far, but definitely see I need to fix some spots in a couple weeks.


----------



## Mills8d (Jul 29, 2021)

Just moved in this winter. The whole property was a mess.

Initial seed down -

80% Midnight ***
20% Grandslam PRG

Over seeded roughly 4 weeks later to fill in washed out areas with GCI Blue Heat.

Before



After


----------



## whitetrash paradise (Mar 25, 2020)

Don't have any before before pic but here's a prep pic.



And recent mowing at 1"



And today. Mowed at 1" with 1/2" racing stripe down the middle.


----------



## T-McD (Aug 10, 2021)

Full renovation on 5,000sqft backyard.

Backyard as of 6/26/21 @ 3.25" HOC. Was a random mixture of various cool season grasses (precious homeowners).


After a few gly apps, 12yrds of topsoil, leveling, and rolling. Right before seeding/top dress on 9/2/21.


After 2nd washout post-seeding/top dress on 9/5/21.


30 days after final seeding on 10/5/21. 
75% KBG / 25% PRG @ 1" HOC.


Also, overseeded our 2020 spring renovation. Front lawn as of 4/4/20.


Front lawn as of 10/4/21 @ 2.25" HOC. 


Amazing what 1.5yrs of reading TLF has done for our yard.


----------



## hobbyaddict1 (Aug 26, 2021)

Sure is amazing... I hope our front lawn will look like that next year


----------



## Bikethrow (May 3, 2021)

Full KBG reno…

rl=https://postimages.org/]







[/url]


----------



## Kissfromnick (Mar 25, 2019)

Here spring renovation.


----------



## Alowan (May 25, 2021)

Before:



Middle:



After:



(To fix a lot of poa)


----------



## Turf Jitsu (May 2, 2018)

5 weeks since seed down, full renovation. Used GCI TTTF, then added some Midnight KBG. Added some more seeds, GCI Cool Blue, in areas that did not take.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

April 9th of this year is how a bad attempt at a reno in 2020 on the side of the house looked. It wasn't leveled good enough and I made the rookie mistake of putting KBG in a mostly shady area. I overseeded again in the fall with TTTF. 


Today, 34 days after seed, with much better TTTF. Just waiting for the seed blanket to fully deteriorate.


----------



## Cdub5_ (Jun 12, 2019)

T-McD said:


> Full renovation on 5,000sqft backyard.
> 
> Also, overseeded our 2020 spring renovation. Front lawn as of 4/4/20.
> 
> ...


Definitely the winner so far!

Lots of great transformations out there! :thumbup:


----------



## Kigiin (Sep 10, 2021)




----------



## ramboza11 (Aug 21, 2021)

Started my front yard renovation on 9/4 using updated GCI Cool Blue with Midnight KBG. Prior I had a mix of all cool season grasses and a lot of bentgrass. It couldn't stand our 100 degree weeks in the summer no matter how much water I gave it.

A couple days ago after second app of fertilizer and second mow at 2"


Scalped and Killed


An area I applied a little too much Tenacity


An overwatered spot


Hoping these thin spots above will fill in with the KBG. There are still a few young sprouts in these areas too.

Old lawn in late spring and my poor neighbors tree.


----------



## jayj83 (May 27, 2021)

Don't have the before picture but let me assure you it was 95%+ weeds and bare dirt before.


----------



## BBLOCK (Jun 8, 2020)




----------



## Csantucci (Sep 9, 2019)

Seeded Sept. 15th ***. Battled pretty much every setback a lawn can have, pythium blight being the worst now, but it's coming along.


----------



## MiddleTNdiyer (Sep 26, 2021)

Before





Prep Phase





After initial oversees & spot filling/fungus control/army worm infest


----------



## StarRaider (Jun 29, 2019)

@MiddleTNdiyer Looks fantastic! What seed are you using? I am guessing Hogan since you are near Springfield. I am doing an army worm reno and germination is happening from seeding about a week ago.


----------



## MiddleTNdiyer (Sep 26, 2021)

StarRaider said:


> @MiddleTNdiyer Looks fantastic! What seed are you using? I am guessing Hogan since you are near Springfield. I am doing an army worm reno and germination is happening from seeding about a week ago.


I'm using a Jacklin Seed that was recommended by another lawn nut in town. A local landscape company apparently has tested a bunch of seed in town and made a blend of the 3 top performing seed, Flame/JT-783/KY-41. I've used hogans for the past 3 years decided to switch it up. Quack grass and army worms forced my hand this year. Thanks man, gotta keep grinding on it.


----------



## ddc337 (Jun 8, 2021)

FRONT





BACK


----------



## TJ_FortWorth (Apr 23, 2021)

4th Millennium TTTF & 5 Iron PRG blend from UnitedSeeds.com


----------



## CTEngineer (Aug 13, 2021)

3000 SF reno with 85/15 TTTF/KBG

Before:


After:


----------



## thebmrust (Jun 29, 2020)

Seeded Sept 2020 and a little over a year later:



Oct 2021


----------



## Lust4Lawn (Aug 4, 2020)

Mazama Reno Before and 30 DAG:


----------



## dmackaravitz (Jun 23, 2021)

After Seed Down. Local seed company (crosman) Turf Type PRG Blend



35 DAG


----------



## corndog taster (Oct 13, 2021)

Seeded on labor day, September 6.







Watered weekly. Last watering was October 20th. Not going to water again this year.

Update: 48 days after seeding:


----------



## emsguy630 (Aug 8, 2021)

GCI TTTF/KBG

Seeding 9/8
Germination 9/13

Before







After


----------



## Rolling Hills (Jul 21, 2021)

Not a true reno, but a major rehab/overseed. I almost got burned by grubs, but I was able to knock them out and fill in the damaged areas before it was too late.

80% TTTF 10% PRG 10% KBG

I have half an acre of yard and it damn near killed me rehabbing the entire thing this year. Moving forward, I think I'll deal with overseeing 1 section a year and focus on N Blitz + PreM for the other sections each Fall and rotate every season. I still have clumping fescue I need to eradicate but I just didn't have it in me to manage that this year.

Before:

















After:


----------



## vipersbyms (Aug 22, 2020)

Seed down date was 9/4. First day of germination was 9/9. Bottom 2 pictures were taken today. GCI Turf TTTF.

Convincing the roommate to kill off every bit of grass on the property was tough.

She said, "I'm not confident that you'll get the grass to come back."

And I said, "Neither am I."

And that actually put her at ease. I definitely got comments every day for a few weeks.

All in all, could have been better but it's coming along nicely. Some bare spots, some fungus, and some rabbit damage. Nothing that can't be fixed next year.


----------



## outlaw8483 (Mar 25, 2020)

Celebration Bermuda overseeded with some 5 iron perennial ryegrass


----------



## Kstawski (Aug 30, 2020)

Preferred Seed KBG Blend - 36 Days after germination


----------



## Mpcatch7 (Sep 10, 2021)

T-McD said:


> Full renovation on 5,000sqft backyard.
> 
> Backyard as of 6/26/21 @ 3.25" HOC. Was a random mixture of various cool season grasses (precious homeowners).
> 
> ...


The bottom two photos... wow 😱 👏🏼


----------



## Mpcatch7 (Sep 10, 2021)

The Boss and I moved into a new place beginning of June. First images are front and backyard from first cut, last two images were two days ago.


----------



## Marzbar (Aug 2, 2020)

This is my first ever reno. I decided to do just one side of my backyard to see how it goes.


----------



## Majahops (Sep 26, 2021)




----------



## john5246 (Jul 21, 2019)

LawnDoc16 said:


> After 20 years of my parents throwing money at a lawn company for awful results, I had them cancel their lawn service and told them I'd take over. The yard has been pretty much neglected for years with a bunch of grass types mixed in among weeds. I ended up moving to Charlotte shortly after so I provided them with pages of very detailed steps to follow based on all the knowledge I have gathered off TLF. I joke with people I've spent over 24 hours just reading/learning from others on this site.
> 
> My parents are amazed and neighbors, friends, & family have told them "wow, your lawn has never looked like this". Were still on the easy part but come spring were ready for a soil test, pre m, monthly fungicide treatments, light N, grubex, and maybe even a wetting agent. My mom is sick of spending money on an overseed all these years so I told her were throwing the whole playbook at the lawn this upcoming year.
> 
> ...


Good job man! You saved your parents money and improved that value of that property!


----------



## -MW- (Nov 5, 2018)

Before


After


----------



## tjtennispro (Sep 16, 2021)

Seeded Titan RX TTTF. The yard was horrible prior to this.


----------



## 350vudu (Jul 25, 2021)

First ever full reno
Seed down 9/26
100% Ryan Knorr Elite Perennial Ryegrass

During







After

Last week, first cut



Today 1" HOC





Sodded backyard

***/TTTF blend


----------



## Jakeerdmann (May 4, 2021)

Front yard a day or so after germination.


6 weeks after first picture!



Back yard after a rough summer



30 days after with dethatch and overseed


----------



## lbb091919 (Apr 26, 2020)

This year was my first reno of 1800 sq ft front yard. Went from builder grade sod to Bewitched mono. Currently reel mowing at 3/4".

Before



Dead and aerated



5 yds topsoil spread, leveled, and rolled



Seeded and blanketed



Currently at day 61 after seeding


----------



## dgrove12 (Jun 6, 2020)

Two test plots to see what I will use for full reno next year.

Mazama, Midnight, Bluebank KBG still coming in:



GTO, Hot Rod, Turbo RZ TTTF:



If I had to choose now, the fescue would win. So dark already. I'll reserve judgement until next spring though.


----------



## kman6234 (Jul 29, 2021)

Here is my SS5000 backyard reno…

Before







During







After


----------

